# Change of direction



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well I was going to use HO for the layout I want to build but just cant fit it in the space I have, so I am going to N gauge. I can fit my layout on a 3'X6' table which will fit in my space. I am going with all Kato Unitrack including the turnouts. I do have a couple of questions:

1) should I solder all the track?

2) should I use Kato power tracks or solder power wires to the track.

3) What brand power pack should I use to run 2 trains and some accessories.

I am going to start buying some stuff next week and will post my progress.

Thanks for the help

John


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Before you buy anything...
-Do you have a layout plan drawn yet?This will tell you (and us) more about what trackage type will fit best for you.Unitrack is top notch for reliability but is costly too.The real drawback however is that you're stuck with preset curve radiuses that don't always fit one's goal.

Atlas make Code 80 track in 9 3/4,11 and 19 in. radiuses.Then you may need flextrack,from wich you can design whatever radiuses you need.Then there are other very good options available.

Again,since you haven't purchased anything yet...have you considered DCC?If you want a simple oval with one train running,then DC is all you need.But if you have multiple tracks,sidings,spurs,etc plus two or more trains running at a time,then DCC is worthed it.It also will have you set for eventual sound,should you wish to have it in the future.
You don't need the big DCC set...the Digitrax Zephyr is a complete setup by itself.All you'll then need is may be a second throttle and a decoder for each loco.

Truth is that DCC is a little more expensive,but once you've tasted it.....

BTW,clever of you to ask before buying to avoid useless purchases.


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am designing my layout around Katos track sizes and curves so far everything seems to fit nicely. I am thinking about DCC since I want to run more then one train eventually.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

Johne230 said:


> I am designing my layout around Katos track sizes and curves so far everything seems to fit nicely. I am thinking about DCC since I want to run more then one train eventually.


DCC is the way to go, but you can run more than 1 train with DC operations. It's all about block wiring. My layout is DC and is set up for 2 trains.


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

spiralcity said:


> DCC is the way to go, but you can run more than 1 train with DC operations. It's all about block wiring. My layout is DC and is set up for 2 trains.


I will probably go DC to start the DCC is a little pricey and I need to buy a lot of other stuff first and would like to get it running while I am building.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Ultimately DCC is the way to go. I could never go back to DCC now and all the wires and switches! Easy to change later though, just either wire all the block feeds together or leave the switches on!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

OK so I started the layout nothing is permenant yet still trying things and am still waiting for more stuff to come. So here are some pictures.

http://s543.photobucket.com/user/johne230/slideshow/Trains


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

like this


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

My layout has evolved a little from what I originally started with.

http://s543.photobucket.com/user/johne230/slideshow/Trains

I am pretty much ready to take the track off and fine tune all the ground work and get some earthtone paint on and start to set track. I cant wait to start landscape work.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

oops.. wrong thread..
don't know how to delete a post??


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

Some progress on my layout started landscaping.




























View my whole album here:

http://s543.photobucket.com/user/johne230/slideshow/


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have been busy working on my layout the last few days.Here are some photos.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good, nice progress. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

